

GitHub Organization Page Redesigned - jalan
https://github.com/discourse/

======
molecule
GitHub's announcement, including other Organization-related enhancements:
[https://github.com/blog/1763-better-
organizations](https://github.com/blog/1763-better-organizations)

------
shravan
For reference, the old design [1] vs the new [2].

[1]:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7f6x473a6qaw4vi/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7f6x473a6qaw4vi/Screenshot%202014-01-22%2021.33.08.png)
[2]:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/70zjz7x4tjh3u0k/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/70zjz7x4tjh3u0k/Screenshot%202014-01-22%2021.35.04.png)

------
philfreo
Looks nice.

The pagination of repos is kind of annoying compared to being able to quickly
Cmd+F on a page to find a repo. They added their own search box but it feels
slower than the browser-based one and also doesn't do infix searching (I type
"www" expecting to find my "closeio-www" repo but it doesn't show up unless I
type "closeio-w".), although hopefully that will be fixed.

Team related changes do seem more useful:
[https://github.com/blog/1763-better-
organizations](https://github.com/blog/1763-better-organizations)

------
sheetjs
Why is the organization name in the actual repos lowercase?

For example, [https://github.com/eBay](https://github.com/eBay) eBay is the
org name but the actual repos are listed in lowercase, like "ebay /
restsuperman" (which doesn't matter for the website but does matter for the
git urls)

------
alptrv
I'd with the design would be more dense, it's a nice design and I understand
that designers did it deliberately because they know whitespace does matters,
but when it comes to web sites like Github I think the most important thing is
functionality and not the cute and modern look. With the old design on my 13
inch MBP I could see 6 repos with the new design - only 5

------
jalan
GitHub Pages seems to be redesigned as well:
[http://pages.github.com/](http://pages.github.com/)

~~~
molecule
I think that was updated in December:

[https://github.com/blog/1719-github-pages-just-got-
easier](https://github.com/blog/1719-github-pages-just-got-easier)

